# Felt Weather Stripping torn



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

As I was closing the passenger door window it tore part of the felt weather stripping. The felt stripping is located on the door frame and seals the vertical edge of the window glass 
I need to check the door alignment and make sure the bolts holding the door bracket are tight.
Anyway I went to the GM Parts Direct site and cannot seem to find this felt material (part). Does anyone know who carries it? 

Pat


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Call Gene at GM Parts House. It may not be on the website but I'm sure he can find the part number for you and get you a good price.


----------

